# Gwen Stefani - Looks gorgeous Christmas shopping in Beverly Hills, 23.12.2019 (16x)



## Bowes (24 Dez. 2019)

*Gwen Stefani - Looks gorgeous Christmas shopping in Beverly Hills, 23.12.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2019)

mega sexy
super


----------



## kinoo (24 Dez. 2019)

Schön, danke.


----------



## wlody (27 Dez. 2019)

Danke für die schöne Gwen ! coole Stiefel hat sie wieder an! :thx:


----------



## tinymama21 (4 Aug. 2020)

Those are some cool photos of Gwen, thanks for the share!


----------

